# quadratisches Teichbecken



## sebt (27. März 2012)

Hallo,

bald werde ich wohl einen eigenen kleinen Garten haben. Da sich das Haus noch im Bau befindet (ist im Juni fertig) und natürlich auch der Garten angelegt werden muss, habe ich gleich an einen eigenen Teich gedacht. Das hätte zwar noch Zeit, aber wenn die Bauarbeiter schon da sind können sie mir gleich noch ein Loch für den Teich ausheben.  Bisher hatte/habe ich ja schon zwei Teiche im Garten meiner Eltern. Da ich diese wohl auch weiterhin Pflegen möchte, kommt für mich selbst nur ein kleiner Teich in Frage. Der Garten ist ja auch nicht so groß. 

Aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit einem GFK-Becken (Halbarkeit und Pflegeleicht) möchte ich ein Fertigbecken. GFK is mir im Moment eher zu teuer (zumindest die Becken, die mir gefallen). PE-Becken aus dem Baumarkt finde ich nicht so schön und hochwertig.

Am Wochenende habe ich aber im Baumarkt ein eckiges Becken von Heissner gefunden, dass zwar aus PE ist aber einen vergleichsweise robusten Eindruck macht. Das habe ich jetzt im Internet noch eine Nummer größer gefunden und gleich bestellt . Auch von Heissner, 880 Liter, 1,40 m x 1,40m x 0,45 m für 190 Euro. Wird wohl mein bisher größtes "Päckchen". 

Das Haus ist recht Modern (grau, eckig, Flachdach, Glas usw.), da dachte ich, passt ein eckiges Becken ganz gut. Fische möchte ich definitv nicht, es sollen lediglich Seerosen eingesetzt werden. Meint Ihr, ob zwei Seerosen in das Becken passen (Mini-Seerosen)? Der Rand wird mit Naturschieferplatten abgedeckt. Evtl. kommt ein kleiner Wasserlauf dabei. Also ganz schlicht. Ich werde mich mal melden, wenn alles fertig ist.


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## katja (27. März 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

hallo sebastian 

was meinst du mit wasserlauf? ne springbrunnenpumpe oder so was?
das würde den seerosen nämlich nicht gefallen, die mögen kein bewegtes wasser, geschweige denn berieselung von oben 

wegen der tiefe mach ich mir keine sorgen, ich hatte auch auf ca. 40 cm ne __ zwergseerose, der es da gut gefallen hat


----------



## sebt (27. März 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo Katja,

habe noch alte Wasserleitungen aus echtem Sandstein, wie auf dem Bild anbei (dort habe ich sie allerdings bepflanzt). Auch größere mit Überlauf zum Verbinden mehrerer Stücke. Das könnte ich mir als Wasserlauf vorstellen.  Allerdings ist es heller Sandstein, was eher nicht zu den grauen Schieferplatten passt.


----------



## katja (27. März 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

wow, was für ne schöne seerose im hintergrund 

ach so, ein wasserlauf 
wenn du mit den steinen ein leichtes gefälle bastelst, kann ich mir das auch gut vorstellen 
wobei ich da auch sehr empfindlich wäre mit zweierlei farben  gibts keine sandfarbenen platten?


----------



## sebt (27. März 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*



katja schrieb:


> gibts keine sandfarbenen platten?



Doch, bestimmt. Aber ansonsten ist alles eher grau am Haus bzw. die Terrasse wird auch grau gepflastert. Ich glaube das passt nicht ganz in mein Konzept mit dem hellen Sandstein... ein wenig Bewegung muss allerdings schon in das Wasser kommen, nur wie genau, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## sebt (18. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

hatte ja im Frühjahr schon berichtet, dass ich in meinem neuen Reihenhausgarten einen kleinen (eckigen) Teich plane. Mitte Juni habe ich die kleine Anlage fertiggestellt. Der Miniteich hat nur ca. 880 Liter. Es wurde lediglich eine Seerose (schon 4 Knospen bisher) eingesetzt und eine kleine Umwälzpumpe, kein Filter. Natürlich habe ich keine Fische eingesetzt, jedoch ein paar Wasserschnecken aus der Teichanlage im Garten der Eltern. Trotzdem bleibt der Teich nun schon seit über zwei Monaten klar, es gibt bisher keine Algen. Ein kleines Wasserspiel wollte ich schon, musste natürlich wegen der Nachbarn (Reihenhaus) aufpassen, dass es nicht zu laut sprudelt. Durch ein Kupferrohr im Quellstein entsteht ein ganz minimales Plätschern, sehr angenehm und für die Nachbarn nicht wahrnehmbar. 

Insgesamt hat die Anlage nicht viel gekostet, den Quellstein sowie die Randsteine der Anlage hatte ich noch übrig, das Becken 190 €, die Pumpe ca. 30 €, ein Schlauch ca. 15 €, der Schiefer aus einem Schieferbruch ca. 50 €, die Pflanzen ca. 140 € und ein paar Kleinteile (Kupferrohr, Rindenmulch, Steckererdspieß), sagen wir 50 €. Also insg. keine 500 Euro. Dafür hat es sich doch gelohnt, oder? 

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Bambus Mami (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich im Reihenhausgarten*

Sehr nett geworden! 

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann Du vergrößert zu einem Schwimm- oder Koiteich!!!!!!
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


Bambus Mami


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich im Reihenhausgarten*

Hallo Sebastian,

eine sehr schöne Anlage. 

Das Einzige, dass mich stört, ist die fehlende Ausstiegmöglichkeit für Kleintiere. Könnte man nicht in einer Ecke eine kleine Schiefertreppe bauen - so bis Igelgröße.


----------



## BiMa (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*



wow, sehr schick.
mit viel Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## sebt (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hi, 

danke, Schwimmteich wird wegen der Gartengröße nicht gehen, aber das hier reicht mir auch, letztendlich kümmere ich ich mich auch um "meine" zwei größeren Teiche im Garten der Eltern. Sonst wird es mir zuviel arbeit.

An eine Treppe für Tiere hab ich auch schon gedacht. Andererseits habe ich Zuhause seit 18 Jahren ein großes GFK Becken, da ist nie irgendein Tier ertrunken. Ich probiere evtl. mal aus, wie so eine Treppe im Becken aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## sebt (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo,

ich glaube der Winter verabschiedet sich hier langsam. :cu super Die Teichanlage hat den Winter ganz gut überstanden. Die Seitenwände des PE-Becken sind leider mittlerweile doch sehr nach innen gebogen, keine Ahnung ob's am Winter lag. Sieht man aber nur wenn man genau hinschaut. GFK wäre halt schon schöner gewesen.

Zwei Kleinigkeiten habe ich noch ergänzt:

Zunächst einen LED-Strahler, der auf den Sprudelstein gerichtet ist. Sieht bei Dunkelheit ganz nett aus, ist aber eher ein schwaches Licht. Leider kann ich die Doppelsteckdose am Teich mit Erdspieß nicht getrennt vom Haus aus steuern, d.h. entweder Pumpe *und* Licht an oder beides aus.  Da der LED-Strahler nicht viel Strom verbraucht, ist er i.d.R. auch tagsüber an (GU 10 , 3000K, 20 LED's, 1 Watt). Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das besser getrennt steuern kann?

Dazu habe ich noch zwei silberne Schwimmkugeln in den Teich gesetzt. Interessant ist dabei, dass die kleine Kugel irgendwie "automatisch" von dem Wassersog des Quellsteins angezogen wird und permanent dort bleibt und sich dabei dreht. Sieht klasse aus und plätschert so schön. 

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Moin,

das sieht ja ganz nett aus für ein so formales Becken.

Ich habe für solche Zwecke so ein Teil...bzw. mehrere.


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo Sebastian,

mir fällt dafür eine Zwischensteckdose mit Dämmerungssensor ein.
Habe ich sogar schon im Baumarkt liegen sehen. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, könnte aber bei Praktiker gewesen sein. 

Ansonsten schau mal da: http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00047714-Dimmer-mit-Dämmerungssensor/sim/B000PGLRVU/2/ref=pd_cp_ce_sexpl und google dann mit den Bezeichnungen weiter nach dem besten/günstigsten Anbieter. 
Wichtig wäre noch, dass er für Deine Zwecke wasserdicht sein sollte. Oder?


----------



## sebt (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo,

das Problem ist, dass die beiden Steckdosen am Erdspieß dicht nebeneinander liegen, man kann also keine breite Zeitschaltuhr oder Trafos anschließen, weil die danebenliegende Steckdose dann abgedeckt wird.

Es war überhaupt schon problematisch einen "Steckdosenerdspieß" zu bekommen, weil die Dinger aus dem Baumarkt sind alle standardmässig mit einer 2m Zuleitung ausgestattet und die Steckdosen lassen sich nicht öffnen (Spezialschrauben), d.h. man kann das am Teich bereitliegende Kabel nicht daran anschließen. Aber wer kommt schon mit einer 2m Zuleitung im Garten aus??


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Wie wäre es denn dann mit etwas in der Art? http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_3eotxtcsyj_b


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Bei uns im "Bauhaus" gibt es diese Erdspiesse auch mit längeren Kabeln. Und ich habe genau so eine digitale Zeitschaltuhr in einem ganz normalen Doppelspieß. Man muss sich diese Uhren genau anschauen, es gibt Trümmer, die passen wirklich nicht, es gibt aber auch recht zierliche.

Übrigens sind diese Spieße, wie ich diesen Winter feststellen durfte, nichts auf Dauer. Die Kabel lösen sich irgendwann in Wohlgefallen auf, was den Strommelder zu hysterischen Pfeifkonzerten veranlaßt, weil der FI rausflutscht.


----------



## sebt (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hmm die Steine sind mir eigentlich zu groß. Aber das hier wäre evtl. was: http://www.amazon.de/Bachmann-394-1...357253&sr=8-4&keywords=steckdose+garten+stein

Ich müsste nur wissen, ob man das aufschrauben kann, um es an das Kabel anzuklemmen. Sieht aber auf dem Bild nach normalen Kreuzschrauben aus.


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Eigentlich kann man die grundsätzlich nicht aufschrauben, weil sie dann nicht mehr dicht sind.


----------



## sebt (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo,

aktuell bewegt mich ein anderes Thema. Hier in der Nachbarschaft gibt es viele kleine Kinder. Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass man von der moralischen Seite mal ganz abgesehen auch rechtlich haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn ein Kind im Teich ertrinkt (obwohl nur ca. 40-45 cm tief).

Jetzt überlege ich, wie ich das Problem lösen kann. Der Garten ist recht klein und bis auch eine kleine Hecke zu allen Seiten frei zugänglich. Ein Zaun rundum würde wohl blöd aussehen. Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich besorge mir ein verzinktes Baustahlgitter und bringe es ca. 5-10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche an. Durch die Öffnungen kommt die Seerose bestimmt noch durch. Das Gitter könnte ich evtl. noch schwarz oder oliv anstreichen, damit es nicht so auffällt. Wenn die Kinder dann älter sind, kann ich das Gitter einfach entfernen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit verzinkten Baustahlgittern? Worauf muss ich noch achten?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo Sebastian

Ich hatte vor 25 Jahren (verdammt ist das schon lange her) bei meinen Eltern einen kleinen Fertigteich und da hatte ich als "Kinderschutz" auch einfach ein Baustahlgitter drüber gelegt.
Allerdings knapp über dem Wasserspiegel - zum Ertinken reichen auch schon 10 cm!
Ich hatte in der Mitte auch noch eine Stütze eingesetzt, so dass es wirklich ein Kind tragen konnte. 
Ich hatte das Gitter nicht behandelt und es hat dann "Edelrost" angesetzt.
Die Seerose und die anderen Pflanzen haben sich dann durchgeschoben und es ist nicht mehr aufgefallen. 
Das war aber in der vordigitalen Zeit und ich hab jetzt kein Foto finden können.
Wenn ich noch was finde muss ich das einscannen...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Hallo Sebastian

Ich denke je kleiner der Teich , um so weniger wird an die GEFAHR gedacht , ich werde nach meiner fertigstellung des Teichrandes, ein Netz unterstützt von einem V2a Seil, über dem Wasserspiegel spannen, dieses Netz sollte auch einen Erwachsenen aushalten ,ich habe mir das Netz auch schon gekauft (bei http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/deu/ueber-uns.htm )

für mich gibt es nur einen effektiven Schutz und der ist nun mal Schwimmen lernen, ich habe meinem  grossen eingetrichtert ,das er mich immer rufen soll wenn irgend etwas in den Teich gefallen ist (Ball oder sonst was ), wenn er mich dann ruft, komme ich auch immer sofort und vor allem gibt es Lob fürs rufen und keine Schimpfe das was reingeschossen wurde.

da mein Teich eigentlich nur vom Haus aus zu erreichen ist (von allen Räumen aus ist auf den Teich zu schauen) , sind alle 3 Balkontüren mit Vorhängeketten und einem Akustischen Alarm gesichert, das ein Ball oder sonstiges mal vom Hof aus in denn Teich geschossen wird kommt zum Glück sehr sehr selten vor.

Lies mal hier nach da gibt es auch sehr gute Tips zu Sicherung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1390647&photoplog_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=Teichsicherung

Gruss Patrick und das wir alle von so einem Unglück verschont bleiben


----------



## sebt (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: quadratisches Teichbecken*

Guten Abend,

ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden, die ich ganz ok finde. Klar, ohne wäre es natürlich schöner. Aber das Risiko war mir zu groß. Einen Zaun um das Grundstück wollte ich nicht. Also habe ich einfach ein Stück stabilen Gitterdrahtzaun gekauft und das Teil für meinen Teich passend zugeschnitten. Die Schnittstellen habe ich mit Wasserfester Farbe gepinselt, damit das freiliegende Metall nicht so schnell rostet. Im Teich habe ich in jeder Ecke einen grauen Beton-Winkelstein platziert. Anschließend habe ich das Gitter einfach auf diese Steine gelegt. Das Gitter liegt nun ca. 5-6 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Mit der Optik bin ich soweit zufrieden. Je nach Blickwinkel ist das Gitter gar nicht erkennbar. Für die Seerose habe ich in der Mitte ein paar Streben zusätzlich entfernt, damit ausreichend Freiraum für die Seerose entsteht.

Klar wird das wohl irgendwann rosten. Aber die Kosten für so ein Zaungitter sind mit ca. 50 Euro für ein Element (ca. 2 x 1,20 Meter) moderat. So kann ich bei Bedarf in 3-4 Jahren (sofern überhaupt noch benötigt) einfach ein neues Gitter kaufen.

Aber seht selbst:


----------



## sebt (8. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,ein paar aktuelle Bilder mit Lampenputzergras und blühendem Sonnenhut:


----------



## sebt (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo, der Mini-Reihenhaus-Teich ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und gut eingewachsen. Mit einer kleinen Pumpe mit integrierter UV-Lampe 11W (ohne Filter) bleibt das Wasser schön klar. Zum Kinderschutz liegt weiterhin ein Zaungitter knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche, das zur besseren Stabilität in der Mitte mit einem Zaundraht an das Bambusrohr gebunden ist und in den Teichecken auf L-Steinen aufliegt.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2016)

Ich finde es schön angelegt. Ne saubere Sache, vor allem mit dem Schiefer. Passt von den Farben her auch sehr gut zum Haus.


----------



## sebt (20. Juni 2016)

Danke, es ist wirklich recht pflegeleicht. Allerdings habe ich seit diesem Jahr Fadenalgen, die ich hin- und wieder entfernen muss.


----------

